# National Guard 2019 All Army



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 11, 2019)

National Guard wins over half overall-team and individual awards at “All Army”

Kicking regular Army and USAR in the ass this year...


----------



## Gunz (Apr 11, 2019)

Wow. Well done NG.


----------

